# At the end of a bag of beans



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

There always seem to be a few grammes of beans left when i get to the end of a bag. Not quite enough for a brew.

What do you do with these (assuming you don't have another bag of the same bean)? Combine them with another bean for a blend? Half a brew?

I tend to combine them with a decaf bean. I have also tried just eating them with a square of chocolate!

Just wondered what others do?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I throw them away


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> I throw them away


Yep................

There was a thread similar to this a few days ago I think


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

10g or above goes in the aeropress, less than that I make a blend


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I chuck them in with the next bean, never waste beans!!


----------



## Rdl81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Bin or I justify eat them


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Chuck em into the main hopper if less than a shot weight. Quick shake and voila!


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

develop film at home "caffenol"

or

mixed with moisturiser for emergency tan,


----------



## Firochromis (Oct 26, 2014)

Try coffee soap: http://www.thecoffeefaq.com/9recipesflavorings.html#coffeesoap


----------

